# Rolled roofing over single layer if shingles?



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I bought a house on foreclosure that needed some work. A newer addition has a shed roof on it and the slope is 2/12. While it was in foreclosure they reroof end it, but put singles on this section of roof. Well as you may have guessed it does leak. We're into our rainy fall season and I don't feel comfortable pulling the one layer of singles on there and then replacing it with rolled roofing. Can you put rolled roofing over a single layer of shingles and will it hold up.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

unioncreek said:


> I bought a house on foreclosure that needed some work. A newer addition has a shed roof on it and the slope is 2/12. While it was in foreclosure they reroof end it, but put singles on this section of roof. Well as you may have guessed it does leak. We're into our rainy fall season and I don't feel comfortable pulling the one layer of singles on there and then replacing it with rolled roofing. Can you put rolled roofing over a single layer of shingles and will it hold up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


On something that "flat", I wouldn't roof it without ice sheild, especially after seeing where you are at. Done been there and done that !!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The weathers looking like this weeks a no go for doing it but the week after looks possible. I'd prefer to stop that entire section of roof down to the sheeting. Hopefully I can get a day of decent weather to strip it.


Good thing that I currently have that room completely gutted, so nothing's getting ruined.
Bob


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wouldn't roll roof over shingles no. I would tarp the roof even if it had to go a winter then re-roof in spring. I would use steel but which ever suits ya.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *I would use steel* but which ever suits ya.


That's what I'd do to.
Rolled roofing is a cheap *temporary* fix.
The STEEL roof on my house is over 100 years old now


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

This will be a temporary fix. We will be adding onto that area and will be building a new roof on that section also.

Bob


----------

